# Got first box of cigars now in Humi



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sup everyone today i recieved my shipment of 25 Brocatus robusto cigars.

I ordered them since I heard a lot of good things about them.

Here are some pics. O yeah my humidor still has room haha.














































Can't wait to try one tonight (haven't been on forum much lately been busy with school)


----------



## NickD2008 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the same humi!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy your smokes. 

You know you will be buying many boxes


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

this is when the fun starts ,, enjoy


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

good job on your first box. u will never forget your first box just like mine was:doh:. ehh nevermind.


is that box made of particle board??


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Careful! It seems one Humidor leads to 2 Humidors and then some sort of obsessing over hygrometer readings for a good week or two, followed by some sort of hourly checking on Cbid for that new post..........not that I'd know


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks everyone. Yeah the Brocatus cigars are great.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you like those R y J Habana reserve pequinos? My favorite!

Enjoy your Brocatus!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Stench said:


> How do you like those R y J Habana reserve pequinos? My favorite!
> 
> Enjoy your Brocatus!


The R y J Pequinos are great only have a couple left need to get some more.

Just smoked another Don Tomas Clasico man those are good.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sup Everyone,

Well since I started enjoying cigars in July now time has passed and as you can see I have more cigars
haha.

Here are some pics from today of humi.



















Also thanks to everyone that gave me info or helped get me started


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

I see some flor de oliva's Nice!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

How did those Brocatus taste/go for you?


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> How did those Brocatus taste/go for you?


I really enjoyed the Brocatus cigars. I'm almost out of them in my humi gotta order another from CI


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

i wish i could have these brockatus..i dont have a one at this time..only thing i can do this time is to watching them here....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You bought your first box, your done! LMAO... it gets worse from now on. Congrats though, the first is very exciting to get. I still remember mine. :clap2::dude:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats on your first box and enjoy your smokes, it's can only get better :beerchug: :clap2:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol should of changed the title of my thread.

This was an old thread I started in September lol. Now it is Feb.

I was just showing an update lol.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

what kind of humi is that?


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool, nice start, note to self "try brocatus"


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

Your pictures make my OCD hurt. :lol:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

They look very nice!


----------

